# Polish MiG 29 inflight footage



## Trebor (Dec 8, 2009)

this has gotta be one of the coolest vids I've EVER seen

JetVideos.Net » MISSION 69


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Is that you Wojtek? Just kiddin' 

Awesome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

Great video.  


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent! I never thought I would say this, but the Mig 29 has to be my favorite jet of all times (please forgive me F-15).


----------

